# Returning from France



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

We just spent a couple of weeks in France and really enjoyed it. Our third visit this year and a couple of questions some may be able answer here.
On returning to Calais we were hoping to use Carefour petrol station near Channel Tunnel, City De Europe but found height barriers installed preventing us from getting fuel here. Has anyone used this and how do you get acces to fuel,. Surely they are not turning away customers with big empty tanks in motorhomes. :roll: 
We eventually gave up and used the Auchen station a few k's away which we have used in the past.
Whilst in France we noticed nearly all had telescopic window cleaners for removing dead bugs etc from motorhome windscreens. Where can I purchase one of these, I did go to a couple of Campercar outlets but they didnt have a clue what I was needing.
Any help appreciated


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

For fuel near Citi Europe, there is an Auchan station nearby at N50.943027° E01.810138°

Those telescopic window cleaners can often be found in 'Pound Shop' type outlets.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Likewise we have just returned and quickly discovered Carrefour do not encourage larger motorhomes. For us it wasn't the height but the chicanes (spelling??) to be negotiated as you attempted to leave - we decided it was to discourage lorries/large vehicles etc because the "filling" speed of the pumps was domestic. When we used the pumps at the stations which were obviously for large vehicles the fuel positively gushed in.


----------

